# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Electrolux] Πρόβλημα με αφή

## lefteris251

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρέα. Λοιπόν έχω μια κουζινα electrolux απο εξωτερικο πανω κεραμικες εστίες και κατω 2πλό φοϋρνο. Όλα ελεγχονται με 2 (ξεχαριστα φπυρνοι και εστίες) πάνελάκια αφης. Το προβλημα είναι οτι το πανελ των εστιών καμια φορά κολλάει  και δεν ανοίγει ή ανοίγει κ σβήνει. Μπορω με κάποιο τρόπο να καθαρίσω το πάνελ αφής γτ ακούβ τα ρελε οπλίζουν κανονικα και γενικα ολα τα αλλα λειτουργούν άψογα.

----------

